# Barcelona Day 2: JPM sets the pace



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

New McLaren ace flies on the first proper day of testing in Barcelona

Juan Pablo Montoya set the pace on his first day on the job for McLaren on the second day of the Barcelona test. Mclaren's new signing was more than four tenths faster than his former Williams team-mate Ralf Schumacher, also driving for his new team (Toyota) for the first time.

Montoya wasn't given a set workload and was asked simply to concentrate on settling in with one of the team's MP4-19Bs from 2004. The Colombian did reportedly get down to some set-up work and was never far from the top of the timesheets all day. Smiling, he said: "I'm very happy so far, it's been great!"

Schumacher was pleasantly surprised with the speed of his Toyota, having outpaced both Williams and going second fastest overall.

"It was very positive," he said. "I expected much worse because after what I had seen on the track in 2004. The handling was okay and the time is good. Considering this circuit is not one of the easiest tracks, this is a good result.

"I drove this year's car and I was testing new tyre casings for 2005 and it is, like I said, a lot better than I thought it would be."

Felipe Massa was third fastest for Sauber as the Swiss team got used to Michelin tyres, having recently swapped over from Bridgestones. A team engineer confirmed to autosport.com that the Swiss outfit is having to learn its whole tyre evaluation process again. Under the circumstances third fastest wasn't bad, although the Brazilian was driving with the faster 2004 aero-spec package.

Christian Klien was fourth quickest for Red Bull. F1's newest team brought a hybrid 'Jaguar' R5 chassis with a modified '05 rear-end and the Austrian reported the car quite nervous to drive, but was happy with its pace.

Mark Webber suffered a drive-shaft failure in the morning session which limited his first serious running for Williams. The Australian still ended the day fifth ahead of the two Ferraris of Marc Gene and Luca Badoer (both testing '05 aero packages). Jarno Trulli was eighth fastest in the second Toyota as he continued his steering system and traction control work, while F3000 champion Vitantonio Liuzzi acclimatised to F1 in the second Red Bull Racing car.

Giancarlo Fisichella was another getting used to his new surroundings at Renault and ended the day tenth ahead of Antonio Pizzonia, who only completed 16 laps in the other Williams after a series of technical problems.

McLaren test driver Alex Wurz, trying out a new '05 aero package, was 12th ahead of Jenson Button who was doing similar work for BAR. Franck Montagny (Renault) and Enrique Bernoldi (BAR-Honda hybrid car) completed the runners.

Barcelona unofficial test, Day 2
1, Juan Pablo Montoya (McLaren-Mercedes) M, 1m14.202s, 58
2, Ralf Schumacher (Toyota) M, 1m14.618s, 67
3, Felipe Massa (Sauber-Petronas) M, 1m14.943s, 70
4, Christian Klien (Red Bull-Cosworth) M, 1m15.148s, 106
5, Mark Webber (Williams-BMW) M, 1m15.369s, 50
6, Marc Gene (Ferrari) B, 1m15.613s, 70
7, Luca Badoer (Ferrari) B, 1m15.649s, 102
8, Jarno Trulli (Toyota) M, 1m15.745s ,50
9, Vitantonio Liuzzi (Red Bull-Cosworth) M, 1m15.937s, 60
10, Giancarlo Fisichella (Renault) M, 1m16.108s, 29
11, Antonio Pizzonia (Toyota) M, 1m16.124s 16
12, Alex Wurz (McLaren) M, 1m16.636s, 83
13, Jenson Button (BAR-Honda) M, 1m16.846s, 61
14, Franck Montagny (Renault) M, 1m17.228s, 64
15, Enrique Bernoldi (BAR-Honda) M, 1m19.977s 33


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Latest news is that Honda wants to keep Davidson from testing with Williams on 12/1. :thumbdwn:


----------

